# lomo lc-a back spare ?



## tarpitman (Jan 16, 2013)

hi - total newbie so forgive if ive posted this in the wrong section

a friend of a friend is selling an lca with an instant back but doesnt have the original back for when id like to remove the instant back ?

ive tried looking everywhere for anyone that sells lomo spares - specifically a 'regular' back

any ideas ?

thanks in advance


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 16, 2013)

Have you tried Freestyle?


----------

